# Noctua NH-U14S



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 28, 2013)

The NH-U14S from Noctua continues their well-known tradition of exceptional quality. Offering low noise levels and exceptional cooling performance, the NH-U14S looks to give the competition a serious beating.

*Show full review*


----------



## dlsmoker (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, nice review, just quick question.
Taking a random 4670k, what frequency do you think I can hit for daily stable ? Also, in the 80€ range, do you think there are coolers better than this one (I can buy it for 67€)? I only care about noise/temperature performances, not aesthetics.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Jun 28, 2013)

dlsmoker said:


> Hi, nice review, just quick question.
> Taking a random 4670k, what frequency do you think I can hit for daily stable ? Also, in the 80€ range, do you think there are coolers better than this one (I can buy it for 67€)? I only care about noise/temperature performances, not aesthetics.



Got this cooler on my current Setup.

At Silent Mode (750 RPM) it doesn't come above 62C in heavy gaming sessions. My 4770K is running 4.4 @ 1.150 Volts tho which like really low. (And yes OCCT Linpack AVX stable)

Other than that i run it in Push/Pull, and i have it orientated with the the Fans sucking air from the back of the Videocard. Only way for me to orientate it or else the first expansion slot is blocked. It doesn't seem to hurt the performance at all tho. I think it's even better this way for me, since my videocard exhausts all air into my case.


----------



## buggalugs (Jun 28, 2013)

Another example of how a good air cooler is as good/better than the best closed loop coolers....and way better than average closed loop coolers.


----------



## DeadKaiser (Aug 4, 2013)

Good review! But I have to say all these CPU cooling reviews are complete flawed, you really aught to compare them with a standardized Fan/Fans otherwise the comparison is somewhat pointless because you have fans running at a large variety of rpm's which is arguable the largest determining factor when it comes to cooling of a heat-sink. Sure test the heat-sink with the included fan/fans maybe at a few settings but this really does not tell me much about the cooling capacity of the heatsink/closed loop at all rather just what the heatsink the kit will do...........

Anyway good to see Noctua is going strong got to love there products!


----------



## Dan848 (Mar 3, 2017)

This is now February 2017 and AMD Ryzen has arrived, and Intel has increased voltage and frequencies of Kaby Lake, and many people are running the i7 7700K and i5 7600K at 5.0 to 5.2GHz.  In light of this, please review this cooler with other top coolers so people, overclockers of the i7 7700K or not, need to know what cooler to purchase, as that will have an influence on how long a CPU will last [especially at and above 1.4 volts].  High end Intel CPUs are now notoriously hot.

There are many people that do not know how good the Noctua coolers are.
Thank you.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 3, 2017)

There is no reason to retest when I already include the D15 and D15S in the charts of CPU cooler reviews today. So if you actually checked an up to date review from another brand you would see that the coolers your asking about are already included with updated information.


----------



## Dan848 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank  you.


----------

